# How accurate are Boots BF%...?



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

used boot scales & body fat % 2 months ago while in the middle of a 6-7 week injury break (i was'nt training & was eating anything) & then again yesterday after being back in training for 3-4 weeks. I have a good diet, I train HARD & i do 30 mins a day of cardio 3 times a week.

My weight is exactly the same & my bf % has gone up??????

How can this be??? Seriously:cursing:


----------



## philip41 (Apr 23, 2007)

Not very accurate TBH, you will get different figures depending on your hydration levels and the time of day.


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Cheers mate:thumbup1: Good to know


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

Most bodyfat scales are poo. I work for a big commercial gym and we have a set of omron scales which are used to measure things like: bodyfat %, Skeletal Muscle, Visceral fat, BMI etc. There not cheap either cost well over £200!

Anyway in the user manual there is a long list of people who can not use the scales this list includes: Pregnant women, elderly people, people with swelling, bodybuilders or highly trained athletes.

The maunal says it sends a currant through the foot pad which can only pass through certain bodily tissues. Skeptical as there is no warnings about electricity or anythin on the mcahine. Before you stand on it you programme in someones age, gender, and height. Personally i think from your height and weight it works out your BMI and then makes an educated guess about everything else.

As im about 100kg and 5'10" i have a BMI that makes me obese (i keep visable abbs even in the off season) so the mchine gave me some random reading, then my friend whos skin and bones (litteraly, the dude looks ill in a vest) stepped on and his skeletal muscle score was 10% higher than mine!


----------

